# Utilisation de CD/DVD 8 cm



## franck1073 (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je posède un powerbook G4, avec un lecteur superdrive. J'aimerais savoir si je peux utiliser des CD ou DVD au format 8 cm.

Jusqu'a présent, je n'ai pas osé les introduire dans le lecteur de peur de ne pouvoir les récupérer. 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses

Cordialement

Franck


----------



## pacis (23 Mai 2007)

franck1073 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je posède un powerbook G4, avec un lecteur superdrive. J'aimerais savoir si je peux utiliser des CD ou DVD au format 8 cm.
> 
> ...




malheureux , ne fait jamais ça  !!


----------



## davidcaro2 (23 Mai 2007)

NE JAMAIS UTILISER DES CD 8CM DANS LES MANGES DISQUES


----------



## Dadaz (23 Mai 2007)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> NE JAMAIS UTILISER DES CD 8CM DANS LES MANGES DISQUES



C'est dommage que celà ne marche pas, car certains mange disque acceptent bien les petits dvd. (cf la wii de nintendo)


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2007)

pour la Wii, elle doit avoir un lecteur special, avec la tete qui doit pouvoir se baisser afin de choper le CD, qui est obligé de tomber sur le plancher du lecteur (bah oui, la gravitation )


----------



## Dadaz (23 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour la Wii, elle doit avoir un lecteur special, avec la tete qui doit pouvoir se baisser afin de choper le CD, qui est obligé de tomber sur le plancher du lecteur (bah oui, la gravitation )


Sauf qu'elle fonctionne à l'horizontalle et à la verticale. Je ne sais pas comment ça marche, masi de toute façon, c'est HS. 

Pas de 8cm dans les superdrives.


----------



## yan73 (24 Mai 2007)

Salut

Avec un lecteur branché en péripherique ( usb ou fire wire) tu pourras lire un 8 cm... mais jamais directement avec ton portable comme expliqué ci dessus.


@+


----------



## franck1073 (7 Juin 2007)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses. Vous venez de m'éviter une erreur regretable et stupide....


 

Franck


----------

